# lincoln castle



## damoor (Feb 5, 2008)

just wondered what members thought were on the lincoln castle saga http://paddlesteamers.awardspace.com/LincolnCastle.htm . seems such a waste to me


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

It does seem like a waste as the ship was still virtually intact a short time ago but... nothing lasts forever even Waverley will have to stop some time. 
From what I gather the ship was trapped in her current location and would require her paddle boxes and other structure removing to get through/under a bridge.
Maybe the preservationists should buy the stripped out items and engines, place them in storage and when the money is forth coming build a new one, or is that unrealistic?!!
I imagine the current owner is reluctant to pass the ship on to new owners who may let the ship deteriorate further (a la PS Ryde). Sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind. Nonetheless very very sad as said the ship was intact.


----------



## Weigh Anchor (Sep 10, 2010)

*Weigh Anchor*

Yes it's a sad time for me. I travelled across the Humber many times on the P.S Lincoln Castle in shorts, grey socks and sandals some 40 or so years ago!

O'yes, sporting what used to be called, appropriately, a crew cut..


----------



## sherloc (Sep 17, 2005)

*Lincoln Castle*

Tonights Hull Daily Mail (15,Sept 2010) has on it's front page a sickening picture of the Lincoln Castle being demolished. The headline reads (SHIPWRECKED) It's a sad sight for the enthusiasts of the preservation society. sherloc. (Cloud)


----------



## Weigh Anchor (Sep 10, 2010)

I saw the funnel and the anchor and a few other bits on the auction site - I'm horrified......

http://www.castoff.net


----------



## dn31 (Oct 5, 2008)

This was the damage yesterday


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

best place for it in a scrap bin sam


----------



## tom sheriff (Oct 3, 2010)

I visited the Lincoln Castle about six years ago when she was in service as a floating pub; looking in to the engine room,the engines were still intact but the engine room was littered with broken refrigerators and other junk. The Tattershal Castle is in much better condition, though it was painted in a disgusting shade of dark blue when I last saw her; the engines were however intact and the back end of her scotch boiler is clearly visible. I understand that the Queen Mary II has been towed to La Rochelle to be converted into a leasure centre; PLA St Katherine remains in service as a floating Thai Restaurant.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

They don't hang about do they, I saw her on the 21st September 2010 and she still looked like a ship then even if demolition had started.

QUEEN MARY II is still in Tilbury Dock where she has been since 9th November 2009. She is still said to be going to France at some point, no idea what the hold up is though.

Bob


----------



## Weigh Anchor (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying the anchor - it kind a fits with my user ID


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Anyone know her present state, if theres anything left that is.

Bob


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Latest from the Hull Daily Mail,all thats left is the bottom plates and the concrete sam2182 put in to it.

http://www.thisishullandeastriding....ed-rubble/article-2776551-detail/article.html


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bob S said:


> Anyone know her present state, if theres anything left that is.
> 
> Bob


In the ''Hull Daily Mail'' it shows just a pile of rubble that is left of the bottom of the ''Lincoln Castle'' there is also a part of the stern left that is being cut up, the people trying to save her were not even allowed to buy the engine, i think they wanted it to incorporate it into the the replica they are planning to build.(Thumb)'cueball44'


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

If the constituent parts were not even offered for sale, bearing in mind how complete the ship was internally (hull aside), this just smells of deliberate, calculated, industrial vandalism.


----------

